# Edinburgh jokes...



## Twitchy (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm really bad at jokes, but there are some good ones in here...liked the chicken & egg one myself!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/8216991.stm



Enjoy!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 25, 2009)

I won't look.........if these are the same ones that has been published in the Sun, then I didn't even smile. The one about Hedgehogs and bushes, was voted the No1 joke..............they are kidding!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

lol yes i saw that on ceefax the guy who won sumit for making a joke about a hedgehog and sumit like why could the hedgehog not share the hegde hmmm


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 25, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I won't look.........if these are the same ones that has been published in the Sun, then I didn't even smile. The one about Hedgehogs and bushes, was voted the No1 joke..............they are kidding!!!!!!!



Bah humbug!  Not everyone can reach your level of comedy Dave!  The judges were Scots, after all!  (DUCKS!!)


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Bah humbug!  Not everyone can reach your level of comedy Dave!  The judges were Scots, after all!  (DUCKS!!)



pmsl twitchy get your running shoes on


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 25, 2009)

It takes all sorts.....age has taught me that. My sense of humour is different from some. I was having a debate last night about comedians, I said the last decent comedian was Jim Davidson The nipper, who is 25, went on about Lee Evens etc..............yuk....their brand on comedy is insulting to the greats of yesteryear. Again, this is my opinion, and I appreciate this is not shared by all.....

Bring back Les Dawson...Frankie Howard...Benny Hill........make us laugh againnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanJardine (Aug 25, 2009)

The Big Yin (Billy Connoly)

'nuff said.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

AlanJardine said:


> The Big Yin (Billy Connoly)
> 
> 'nuff said.



Im with you on this one lol


----------

